# Little Girl shivering



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I didn't want to talk about it until today when I got Little Girl blood test results:

I think that Little Girl has kidney failure due to some treats that I recently started giving her.

Two days ago she started shivering and refusing to move/walk or climb the stairs.

I immediately took her to my Vet, we did an extensive blood test and today (Sunday) he (the Vet) just e-mailed me the results and said he will call me soon to discuss them with me.

Three weeks ago I saw that Costco had back on its shelves the chicken tenders
but this one was made in Thailand (not China) and it said "NO GLYCERINE, NO ADDITIVES, NO COLORS, NO SALT, NO CHEMICHALS added".

So I thought it is NOW safe to give it again. But I think it is the same kind of chicken tenders that comes from China, they are just repacking them and sending them to Thailand and from there to the USA

Here are the (partial) results of the blood test:

PLATELET.............. 528.....................should be between 170-400
LIPASE....................847..................... should be 77 -695
TRIGLYCERIDE.......... 358..................... should be 29-291
NA/K Ratio .............. 40......................should be 27- 38
BUN/Creatinine Rattio....72......................should be 4- 27
BUN......................... 36...................... should be 6-31

Today she is not shaking anymore and she ate an omelette so I am hopeful that whatever it is, it will be reversable.

Can anyone give me any advice as to what they think when they see the panel of this blood test?. 

I am anxiously waiting in the meantime, for the Vet to call me and explaine to me what all these numbers mean.

I went on line and checked each item and the common denominator shows either kidney failure or pancreatitis or liver disease.

Here is Little Girl in a picture taken some time a go.... 







*


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Sammy I will keep Little Girl in my prayers. I am sure that will is going to be fine and the doctor will let you know that there will be help for her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry, your sweet baby is not doing well. Based on the bloodwork and not her symptoms, maybe pancreatis or addison. For addison's I would think the sodium potassium ratio to be more out of line. Good luck and let us know what your vet says. Hoping for the best.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I reread your post, BUN levels are typically low with liver issues, so I doubt it is liver.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Sammy, I REALLY hope this isn't any of those. I love little girl:wub: she is just to precious to have something wrong with her:crying: I hope someone more knowledgeable can help you, one thing I know I can do and it's pray and I will be doing that for little girl and you:hugging: I'm getting where I don't want to give Matilda any treats unless I make them for her

As far as Costco goes:angry: they REALLY need to be checking these treats out before they sell them, I have noticed Walmart is selling dehydrated Chicken strip, that are from China:angry: and all the little dog boutiques that I have been going to are also selling dehydrated chicken and when I looked on the back they are from China:exploding: so many people have know idea and buy the stuff, even the owners of the boutiques were unaware:w00t:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh Sammy, I am so sorry to hear that Little Girl's bloodwork is not normal. How scary that is! Saying prayers that that the vet will have a plan of action to bring those levels back to normal.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry she's not well Sammy. All I know is that Jodi had pancreatitis and they did blood work at the vets and kept him there overnite. Maybe it depends on the results but Jodi had to stay there on IV or a day or so. I can't give him treats anymore, just his food and some vet approved veggies.

Do you think you will hear from him today?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry Little Girl isn't well. I will pray this is just temporary and she's back to normal soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Sammy, this was a few years ago, but when Jodi had pancreatitis the level on his blood test that was highlighted was Amalyse it was 3077 and should be 200-1200 U/L after a day of IV treatment it went down to 1306 U/L (and he went home at that point).

now I don't know if other levels are just as important but this was the off level on his file sheet that I have a copy of. I've also just read on google that the range for tests may differ with each lab that does the tests. So "my" lab high may be different from 'your' lab high range. 

the vet was very keen on treating with 'iris versicolour' for pancreatitis, saying the level comes down quickly with it. I'm sure he treated with other meds too.

I just want to emphasize that this was my experience with it, I'm no expert on what it all means but hopefully this might put your mind at ease with your test results.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I feel for you and your sweet dog. I hope she gets well soon. Things like this make it scary about what to feed our dogs. They are so small and it does not take much to poison them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope and pray it's either reversible or nothing too serious....that little princess is much too adorable and sweet to have anything wrong with her.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Just seeing this! I'm so sorry that Little Girl is not feeling well. I too had a dog ,Violet , with pancreatitis. Whatever test they did the vet told me right away. She had to be hospitalized for three days, and had a ton of meds. Praying that they find out what's wrong and that she recovers soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh no!! I just am reading this now and was upset to see that Little Girl has not been feeling up to par. Glad that you took her to the Vets right away and hope that whatever it is that is bothering her will not cause anymore problems with her health. I do not give any treats here to either of our animals except a few Cheerios for Snuggles and Chrissy in the morning. 

Please keep us posted Sammy. At least Little Girl ate an omelet which is a good sign.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

sophiesmom said:


> Oh Sammy I will keep Little Girl in my prayers. .


Every little prayer helps, thank you, Diane





wkomorow said:


> I am so sorry,Good luck and let us know what your vet says. Hoping for the best.


Yes, as soon as I hear from the Vet, I'll post it, thank you for the information Walter.




Matilda's mommy said:


> one thing I know I can do and it's pray and I will be doing that for little girl and you:hugging:



Your prayers Paula are always answered, I know that...:ThankYou:




educ8m said:


> Oh Sammy, I am so sorry to hear that.... Saying prayers that that the vet will have a plan of action to bring those levels back to normal.



:amen: Deb





pippersmom said:


> Oh gosh I'm so sorry Little Girl isn't well. I will pray this is just temporary and she's back to normal soon.



Yes, thank you Kathy for the rayer:





Maglily said:


> The vet was very keen on treating with 'iris versicolour' for pancreatitis,



Thank you, Brenda, I took note of that and will tell my Vet about it.





Ann Mother said:


> They are so small and it does not take much to poison them.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is so true, Pat, she is only 4.1 lbs:blink:





The A Team said:


> I hope and pray it's either reversible or nothing too serious....that little princess is much too adorable and sweet to have anything wrong with her.


:ThankYou: Pat for the encouragement, yes, when they are so small, they tend to be our princesses of the bunch:yes:






*


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Just seeing this! I'm so sorry that Little Girl is not feeling well.Praying that they find out what's wrong and that she recovers soon.


:ThankYou: Deborah, every prayer helps



Snuggle's Mom said:


> I do not give any treats here to either of our animals except a few Cheerios for Snuggles and Chrissy in the morning.
> Please keep us posted Sammy.


The fluffs have "thought me" that everytime they go potty in the morning, I must give them a treat:wacko1: That's how it all started with these treats.




*


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's so scary, I sure hope they figure it out soon so she can get on the mend!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

sorry to hear  it's not renal failure based on those numbers. her creatinine is 0.5 (i calculated it from the ratio you listed) which is not abnormal. BUN could be high due to some dehydration. her lipase is elevated which may indicate Pancreatitis. hope your vet calls you back soon and that she feels better. is she in pain anywhere else? back? was she only in pain when going up the stairs?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

_Sammie - I hope your vet contacts you quickly. She may need attention immediately. If she'd dehydrated, she could go down very fast - Pancreatitis took my precious Gimme in one day._
_Please get her help._


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sammy, I hope Little Girl is better, soon...I know you must be so worried..


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Sammy, So sorry that Little Girl is not feeling well. Praying it is nothing serious.....
Sending healing energy and prayers your way.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Sammy, I am so sad to hear that Little Girl is sick. You must be going out of your mind with worry. I have no advice, but am sending hugs and well wishes your way.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry she's not feeling well. Big prayers going up that she feels better soon!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sammie, I'm so sorry Little Girl is not well! Hugs and Prayers to you both! Hopefully you will hear something soon from the vet!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Still didn't hear from the Vet, I guess when he wrote me in the e-mail
that he'll talk to me soon, he meant Monday.:Waiting:







lydiatug said:


> I sure hope they figure it out soon




Well, in the meantime I am looking it up on the internet trying to make sense of it all:smhelp:






hoaloha said:


> it's not renal failure based on those numbers. BUN could be high due to some dehydration. her lipase is elevated which may indicate Pancreatitis. is she in pain anywhere else? back? was she only in pain when going up the stairs?



Marisa, thank you for taking the time to analyse it all, I'm glad that you are saying it is not renal failure, that really had me worry sick.
I will not be surprised if it's pancreatitis: some time back a year or so ago, she DID have a sudden bleeding stool and vomiting and was put on IV and her illness was diagnosed
as pancreatitis, so could it be something on going in her pancreas?
She does not look as if in pain....today I took her down the stairs to the backyard and waited to see if she will come back up the stairs: she did not.
But this evening I did the same thing, and she did come up the stairs, maybe because she smelled a chicken for dinner 






Malt Shoppe said:


> Pancreatitis took my precious Gimme in one day.





:sorry: Claire, I remember when that happened:crying 2:








aprilb said:


> Sammy, I hope Little Girl is better, soon...I know you must be so worried..




:ThankYou: April for the encouragement.






Leanne said:


> Sammy, So sorry that Little Girl is not feeling well. Praying it is nothing serious.....
> Sending healing energy and prayers your way.



rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer: Thank you Leanne






Sylie said:


> am sending hugs and well wishes your way.



Will take the "well wishes" anytime, Thank you Sylvia





Cutie Patootie said:


> Big prayers going up that she feels better soon!




Thank you Becky,:amen:






sherry said:


> Hugs and Prayers to you both!


Prayers are always welcome, thank you Sherry






*


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes now that I put my nurses hat on the high lipase & high triglycerides points to pancreatitis. Hope she has pain medicine. Usually give antibiotics too. But this is what they do for humans but I'd think it would be the same for dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammie, you are close to my heart this morning as I read this! I know you have been through so much w. your girls---and now this. You must be worried sick. You are a good mommy & I am praying the vet will get in touch ASAP, and that you can get her in---is there an ER vet near otherwise?
Praying for wisdom for you, for the vets, and for your baby girl that she bounces back like a little ball. Big hugs. I will come back to see what the vet says.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear that she's not well. I hope she'll get better soon.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sammy, just seeing this and praying for Little Girl. Hope you get your answers soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying your little girl feels better today and that whatever is going on can be quickly and easily resolved!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Checking in on Little Girl this morning??


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor baby and mommy! I hope she's on the mend now and will be back to her usual self soon. I can't believe they would let you have the results without telling you what they mean. Sometimes, that can cause more worrying than what is truly wrong because it looks so bad to someone not knowing what they mean. Grrr!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Sammy just saw this and i will be praying for litle girl oxoxoxxo


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry that I'm just now seeing this thread  . I hope you will hear from the Vet soon and that they will be able to give you some peace of mind. How's she doing this morning?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sammy I'm checkin in to see how little girl is doing, have you talked to the vet


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think minor bouts of pancreatis, is more common in our little ones than we might realize. Being so tuned into her as you are, you would notice minor changes before they become more critical. 

Hoping that she is continuing to do well today and I hope the vet gets back to you soon. I was thinking about this over the weekend, you and Little Girl were in my thoughts all Sunday. I think pancreatis is still a good possibility. But, Little Girl is female and four years old, although her Sodium Potassium ratio is not way off, with the rest of the blood work, her profile and the fact she may have had pain in the back quarters (not wanting to go up the stairs) might still point to Addison, which is very much manageable medically.

Hoping for good news soon.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am hoping that all goes well with Little Girl! Really sorry to hear that she is not feeling good!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it would be good to call the vet and ask for the explanation if you haven't by now. Don't wait for the vet to call you.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

My Vet sent me an e-mail yesterday apologizing for not making himself available.....but it was a Sunday, so I don't expect him to be available 24/7.

This morning he called me and we discussed the situation: he said that he would like to get another blood sample when Little Girl is fasting, but generally speaking, 
he said "nothing extraordinarely" to worry about, except he wants to check her LIPASE numbers again.

Little Girl ate chicken very well last night and she is now climbing the stairs (with a little hesitation), and she looks like herself again.:aktion033:







Ann Mother said:


> Hope she has pain medicine.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Pat she doesn't look as if in pain, but yes, the first day that she was shivering, I gave her Termadol for pain.







edelweiss said:


> Praying for wisdom for you, for the vets, and for your baby girl that she bounces back like a little ball.




Ohhhh, this is so cute...well she is not like Pallina bouncing left and right:wine: but
as I said above, she IS BOUNCING BACK to her own self.







bellaratamaltese said:


> Hope she feels better soon!


:ThankYou:Stacy, and since you have so much experience with your furballs, 
you probably can tell me if, when the LIPASE is high, where does that "lead" to? 







kilodzul said:


> . I hope she'll get better soon.



:yes:, thank you Julia







TLR said:


> Sammy, Hope you get your answers soon.


Tracey, I am less worried now that Little Girl is eating well and not shivering,
but the numbers are still high, and that has me puzzled:blink:







Maidto2Maltese said:


> Praying your little girl feels better today !



rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:Terry, prayers for our furballs are always welcomed, thank you.






Furbabies mom said:


> Checking in on Little Girl this morning??


Deborah, how do you handle 4???? If one of mine is not feeling well, all kind of scary thought are coming to me:wacko1:.....so for you it's x 4:blink:







Leila'sMommy said:


> I hope she's on the mend now



:aktion033:She is.... thank you Pam:aktion033:






aksm4 said:


> Sweet Sammy just saw this and i will be praying for litle girl oxoxoxxo


rayerrayers are workingrayer:






Summergirl73 said:


> How's she doing this morning?


With all the love you guys show, she cannot but be feeling much better, thank you for asking Bridget.






Matilda's mommy said:


> Sammy have you talked to the vet


Yes, I finally did, Paula,:ThankYou: 






maltese manica said:


> I am hoping that all goes well with Little Girl!


:wub:Thank you Janine, she says FANK YOO for asking:Flowers 2:





Maglily said:


> ask for the explanation if you haven't by now.



Thank you Brenda for your concern.



All of you have helped me calm down a little. Sharing this information with you ladies made it easier for me to be patient and wait for the Vet to call me which he did, this morning.






*


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am glad she is better, Sammy..:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: I'm glad she's feeling better, I'll keep her in my prayers


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad to hear she is eating and feeling better


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Glad she's feeling better~


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Great news Sammy, have had Little Girl on my mind this past weekend. Just keep being her mom and doing what you do best! Hugs!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> . I was thinking about this over the weekend, you and Little Girl were in my thoughts all Sunday. I think pancreatis is still a good possibility. But might still point to Addison, which is very much manageable medically.




:ThankYou: Walter for your concern.
I hope it is NOT Addison, but I will look it up and see what are the symptoms.
She is eating ok and acting normal with the exception that she hesitate to
climb stairs:blink:





*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sammy, my heart and hopes are with you. I feel that Little Girl will be just fine in a couple of days. Honestly...she will be okay. Try to relax now...your baby will flourish. She has it in her. Take a deep breath and a glass of a nice Cabernet....get a good nights sleep. Tomorrow, all will be well.:wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...I pray all is well.


----------

